# Beware America's Test Kitchen email offering



## tar4heel2 (Oct 25, 2012)

Got an email offering from ATK on the "Baking Illustrated" book.  Looked great, 50% discount, etc etc.  Filled out the forms, CC info and such; THEN when I'm ready to click the "send" button in the "terms and Conditions", which I almost skipped, I see where I'm joining a book club...  Nothing about that was described in the sales piece.  grrrrr...  This kind of customer manipulation drives me crazy!  Just be aware of slight-of-hand when dealing with these guys. They don;t tell you everything when doing email offers.


----------

